# Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark



## perchcatcher (12. März 2006)

Hi leute fahre vom 1-4. April nach Blavand/Dänemark:m
ich wollte mal wissen wie es dort mit Angeln ist:

Inner Brandung
Put&Take
und besonders in den verschieden Aueen ausen rum.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

Hallo Nachbar#h

Da war ich noch nicht.

Gib mal in der Suchfunktion *Blavand Brandungsangeln* ein oder *Vejers*.


----------



## Tyron (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

Dieses Thema kommt genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Auch ich bin für ne Woche ab dem 1. April in Blavand. WÜrden mich also auch interessieren, eure Infos. Gibt es in der Nähe evtl auch Möglichkeiten den Heringen nachzustellen? Oder müsste man dann nach Hvide Sande düsen?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

Ja, Heringe sind bei Hvide Sande.

Ab Blavand in südlicher Richtung nimmt der Einfluß des Wattenmeeres weiter zu. Ich meine bei auflaufendem Wasser und gleichzeitiger Brandung müssten gute Flunderfänge möglich sein und ab Mai auch Aal.


----------



## perchcatcher (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

Hvide Sande ist auf Hering echt top besonders wenn das Wetter stimmt(sonnenschein und ne leichte brise).


----------



## Tyron (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

Ja nee, das man in Hvide Sande ausgezeichnet Heringe fangen kann, weiß ich ja selbst. Habs dort ja schon selbst einige Male praktiziert. Mir gings jetzt halt speziel um die Region Blavand...

@ rumpelrudi: Dank dir für deine Infos


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

ist zwar schon n paar Jährchen her das ich da war , aber da hast jede Menge Möglichkeiten .
Mit der brandungsrute hast z.B. von den buhnen aus gute Chancen auf Butt , auch wenn da viele kleine bei sind .
Ansonsten die Forellenpuffs , den Rinköping Fjord , Hvide Sande usw ...


----------



## schlimpi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Blavand/Dänemark*

Dort gibt es kaum möglichkeiten im meer zu angeln,kleine schollen vom strand.habe aber schon aale gefangen in einem kleinen graben in der nähe von Ho richtung skallingen.der Put and Take in Ho hat schöne grosse Forellen zu bieten.es gibt dort noch zwei kleine Seen in der nähe mit Hechten,Barsch uns.(Pastörensö)
info vor ort in form kleiner blättchen.20 km weiter ist die Varde mit ebbe und flut unter der brücke über die du nach blavand fährst legal(ilegal) geangelt,rechtsfreier raum auf dem kleinem stück.
Aber du kannst auch Bernstein suchen in Blav.geht nur ins Kreuz.
mfg schlimpi der schon 10 mal da war.


----------

